# disfrutar + verbo



## hikesterson

En otro hilo vi una oración parecida a "disfruto leyendo..."
Nunca había escuchado eso antes y algunos hispanohablantes dijeron que estuvo bien.  No dudo que en algunos paises sea frase común, pero ¿es un anglicismo?  Me parece un poco del estilo "me gusta leyendo" y normalmente si hay dos verbos juntos, el segundo está en el infinitivo. 
Si hay alguien de sudámerica o centroámerica, ¿qué opinan?


----------



## jtroyhenmann

No se trata de un anglicismo, es una perífrasis de gerundio con valor atemporal. "Sufro cantando la canción de Iron Maiden", "padezco contemplando a los ancianos", "disfruto comiendo manzanas", expresan una sensación que tiene el hablante (primer verbo) cuando realiza una acción (segundo verbo). "Gozo follando", por soez que parezca es un ejemplo bastante correcto.

Normalmente significan simultaneidad, es decir, que la acción del primer verbo se realiza durante la accion del segundo "bebo estudiando": bebo mientras estudio. 

En inglés sería "I drink studying"????, "I drink during my study session"????


----------



## Maika

jtroyhenmann said:


> No se trata de un anglicismo, es una perífrasis de gerundio con valor atemporal. "Sufro cantando la canción de Iron Maiden", "padezco contemplando a los ancianos", "disfruto comiendo manzanas", expresan una sensación que tiene el hablante (primer verbo) cuando realiza una acción (segundo verbo). "Gozo follando", por soez que parezca es un ejemplo bastante correcto.
> 
> Normalmente significan simultaneidad, es decir, que la acción del primer verbo se realiza durante la accion del segundo "bebo estudiando": bebo mientras estudio.
> 
> En inglés sería "I drink studying"????, "I drink during my study session"????



I drink while studying?


----------



## jtroyhenmann

Las frases que yo propuse eran incorrectas. Corregidlas porfavor. Gracias


----------



## hikesterson

muchas gracias jtroyhemann. si te entiendo bien, me estás diciendo que al decir verbor+ gerundio, habla de dos actividades simultáneas, ¿verdad?
bueno aparte de que nunca he escuchado "contactar conmigo" la oración me parece bien-- porque la gente disfruta copiando...les da placer el copiar, ¿no? 

mira este hilo porfavor, porque hay dos hispanohablantes que al traducir la frase "I enjoy talking with you" contestan "disfruto el hablar" y "disfruto hablar".


----------



## jtroyhenmann

"Disfruto el hablar" y "disfruto hablar" me parecen variantes de américa latina, excesivamente coloquiales. Te aconsejo como filólogo hispánico que tomes mis ejemplos y que rechaces esos dos. Trata de aprender de españoles porque el español de España es adecuado en España y en América latina, pero el español de América latina no es siempre adecuado en España. Usa _disfruto hablando con Inmaculada_, _disfruto cuando hablo con Inmaculada_ O _disfruto al hablar con Inmaculada_.


----------



## hikesterson

Ya que sus posts han sido borrados, jtroyhenmann, es mejor que yo haga la pregunta así...
¿Qué diferencia hay entre *disfruto hablando*, *disfruto el hablar* y *disfruto hablar*? ¿Las tres son correctas?


----------



## jtroyhenmann

no, sólo es correcta "disfruto hablando" y las demás variantes que te indiqué en mi anterior mensaje.


----------



## hikesterson

Muchas gracias. no vi el mensaje tuyo....pues estaba escribiendo el último mio a la misma vez. Tiene sentido lo que dices.


----------



## dexterciyo

hikesterson said:


> Ya que sus posts han sido borrados, jtroyhenmann, es mejor que yo haga la pregunta así...
> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre *disfruto hablando*, *disfruto el hablar* y *disfruto hablar*? ¿Las tres son correctas?



*Disfruto hablando* y *disfruto el hablar* sí son correctas.

En el primer caso, te estás referiendo a que la pasas bien hablando (ya sea con alguien, o de algún tema específico...)

_Ejemplo:_ Disfruto hablando con Alejandro/ Disfruto hablando de sexo.

En el segundo, haces referencia a algo en concreto. Estás diciendo que "disfrutas", o "te gusta" hacer algo, en este caso, 'hablar'.

Básicamente, el verbo "disfrutar" puede ir acompañado de un gerundio, formando la perífrasis de gerundio (disfruto hablando); así como de una preposición: de, con, en... (disfruto del mar/ disfruto con maría...); finalmente, también le puede acompañar un complemento directo (disfruto el mar, disfruto el hablar). Ambas formas sin preposición y con preposición son aceptables.

Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

Let's see if this clarifies a little more your doubts.

I enjoyed taking walks around the beach.
disfrutaba tomar paseos por la playa.

I enjoyed while learning 
Disfruto aprendiendo.


----------



## hikesterson

Gracias a todos.
Lo que pasa es (creo) que muchas veces...puede ser la gran mayoría de veces, las dos formas--
*Disfruto + gerundio*  y *disfruto + infinitivo*

 en español se traduce igual al inglés:  *enjoy + gerundio* 

Ej: disfrutaba tomar paseos = I enjoyed taking walks

Ej: disfruto aprendiendo = I enjoy learning

Creo que debo buscar un libro de gramatica para aclararme bien el asunto.


----------



## dexterciyo

mirx said:


> Let's see if this clarifies a little more your doubts.
> 
> I enjoyed taking walks around the beach.
> disfrutaba tomar paseos por la playa.
> 
> I enjoyed while learning
> Disfruto aprendiendo.



Ya ves, yo diría:

- Disfrutaba tomando paseos por la playa / Disfrutaba los paseos por la playa.
_disfrutaba: verbo auxiliar; tomando: verbo auxiliado._

- Disfrutaba mientras aprendía / Disfrutaba al aprender.

Si vamos a usar un verbo después del verbo 'disfrutar', éste primero (el verbo auxiliado) se forma en gerundio, formando la perífrasis verbal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Carcelén

Dextercillo, no inventes el lenguaje porque eso se aprende en las facultades de filología y, por lo visto, tu no hablas muy correctamente eh. _Tomar un paseo? _tomar el baño, correcto, _pero tomar un paseo_

I enjoyed taking walks around the beach.
DISFRUTABA PASEANDO POR LA PLAYA
DISFRUTABA DANDO UN PASEO POR LA PLAYA
DISFRUTABA (DE) LOS PASEOS POR LA PLAYA

I enjoyed while learning 
DISFRUTABA MIENTRAS APRENDÍA
DISFRUTABA APRENDIENDO
DISFRUTABA DURANTE EL APRENDIZAJE

Maestro piñones, no sabe hablar y da lecciones.


----------



## dexterciyo

Carcelén said:


> Dextercillo, no inventes el lenguaje porque eso se aprende en las facultades de filología y, por lo visto, tu no hablas muy correctamente eh. _Tomar un paseo? _tomar el baño, correcto, _pero tomar un paseo_
> 
> I enjoyed taking walks around the beach.
> DISFRUTABA PASEANDO POR LA PLAYA
> DISFRUTABA DANDO UN PASEO POR LA PLAYA
> DISFRUTABA (DE) LOS PASEOS POR LA PLAYA
> 
> I enjoyed while learning
> DISFRUTABA MIENTRAS APRENDÍA
> DISFRUTABA APRENDIENDO
> DISFRUTABA DURANTE EL APRENDIZAJE
> 
> Maestro piñones, no sabe hablar y da lecciones.



Buenas, Carcelén.

Para empezar deberías tener más cuidadito con lo que dices: sin desprestigiar a los demás. Aquí nadie da lecciones a nadie, simplemente uno expone lo que sabe, y si se equivoca, pues, se equivoca; nadie es perfecto... Y si otro ha de corregirle, pues, no estaría de más pedirle que lo haga con educación.

Aunque te acepte la corrección - sabiendo que eso de "tomar un paseo" tiene pinta de ser todo un anglicismo, tan usual que a oídos míos no parece tan _incorrecto_ - he de decir que me parece una tontería, incluso una estupidez si me lo permites, más que nada porque no viene siquiera al tema de discusión.

Pero, en fin...Desgraciadamente, de engreídos está lleno el mundo.


----------



## Christian

>>>I enjoyed while learning 
DISFRUTABA MIENTRAS APRENDÍA


Does "disfrutaba mientras aprendìa" mean anything in Spanish?

"I enjoyed while learning" cannot be the translation, because that doesn't mean anything in English. 

"I enjoyed learning" means "disfrutaba aprendìa".


----------



## mirx

Christian said:


> >>>I enjoyed while learning
> DISFRUTABA MIENTRAS APRENDÍA
> 
> 
> Does "disfrutaba mientras aprendìa" mean anything in Spanish?
> 
> "I enjoyed while learning" cannot be the translation, because that doesn't mean anything in English.
> 
> "I enjoyed learning" means "disfrutaba aprendìa".


 

yeah It means something, although it may sound odd, it basically means that one does two (or more) different things at the same time.

comía mientras hablaba.
me humillaba mientras se reía.
 cantaba mientras bailaba.

It is much more common if you just say, "y", "comía y hablaba (at the same time)"


----------



## hachis

mirx said:


> yeah It means something, although it may sound odd, it basically means that one does two (or more) different things at the same time.
> 
> comía mientras hablaba.
> me humillaba mientras se reía.
> cantaba mientras bailaba.
> 
> It is much more common if you just say, "y", "comía y hablaba (at the same time)"



In this case it doesn't really mean anything to say "I enjoyed while learning" but that's only cause of the choice of words. If you said something more appropriate like "I slept while fishing", that would probably sound more familiar. I guess you would say *Disfrutaba mientras pescaba?*


----------



## moutimouti

can anyone helps me to get these verbo in spanish ? plzzz Disfrutar , cantar , respirar and pedir .       thanks you and with alllll my respect


----------



## parrotsnest

This thread has confused me so far.

Which would be correct/incorrect:

I enjoyed speaking (with Maria) : Yo disfrutaba hablando (con Maria).
I enjoyed fishing: Yo disfrutaba pescar
I enjoyed fishing: Yo disfrutaba pescando

I enjoy fishing: Yo disfruto pescar <- fishing in general, whenever?
I enjoy fishing: You disfruto  pescando <-fishing at that particular moment?

and when would you need to use de, con?

Yo disfruto de pescando/pescar?


----------



## hikesterson

parrotsnest, I think one or more Spanish speaking people were playing around in this thread and perhaps giving misinformation.  In the past I think there was at least one person whose M.O. was to insult others and pose a language expert, all the while giving incorrect answers.  You may want to start a new thread repeating your question.


----------



## e.ma

(Quiero decir primero que Carcelén en el #14 achaca falsamente a dexterciyo una construcción gramatical que en realidad cometió mirx en el #11 y el propio dexterciyo negó en el #13. Carcelén debería leerse los posts y disculparse con dexterciyo.)


Christian (#16):  "I enjoyed learning" means "disfrutaba *aprendiendo*".


----------



## e.ma

parrotsnest said:


> This thread has confused me so far.
> 
> Which would be correct/incorrect:
> 
> I enjoyed speaking (with Maria) : Yo disfrutaba hablando (con Maria).
> I enjoyed fishing: Yo disfrutaba pescar
> I enjoyed fishing: Yo disfrutaba pescando
> 
> I enjoy fishing: Yo disfruto pescar <- fishing in general, whenever? (never)
> I enjoy fishing: Yo disfruto  pescando <-fishing at that particular moment? No, I'd say it means fishing *always*
> 
> and when would you need to use de, con?
> 
> Yo disfruto de (pescando/)pescar?



Correct my English, please!


----------



## parrotsnest

what about?

Yo quiero pescar
yo quiero pesca
yo quiero pescando

and is querer used different than disfrutar?

muchisimas gracias


----------



## militronchoo

Of course.
Querer: to want
Disfrutar: to enjoy

I want to eat = I'm hungry
I enjoy eating= I love eating
Hope it helps.
cheers.


----------



## parrotsnest

I know in english they are the same, sorry, meant in spanish.

but are these correct?

Yo quiero pescar = I like to fish
yo quiero pesca = I like fishing
yo quiero pescando = I like fishing

disfrutar is confusing me a little bit, 'cause I thought you could use

disfrutar + comer = I enjoy eating

I just don't get how you can use

yo quiero pescar, but not disfruto pescar..


----------



## militronchoo

I enjoyed speaking: yo disfruté/ disfrutaba hablando.
I enjoyed fishing: Yo disfruté/disfrutaba pescando.
I enjoy fishing: Yo disfruto pescando. In general.
When I'm fishing, I say: Estoy disfrutando, at the moment. In spanish we don't need to specify about what we are enjoying.
We don't say: Yo disfruto de pescando, just, Yo disfruto pescando


----------



## militronchoo

Yo quiero pescar: I want to fish
Me gusta la pesca o me gusta pescar: I like fishing
We don't say yo quiero pescando, we say: yo disfruto pescando


----------



## parrotsnest

muchas gracias militronchoo

so you would use "disfrutar de" when you are talking about nouns which you enjoy?

like:

Yo disfruto de libros <- I enjoy books (in general)

or

Yo disfruto los libros <- I enjoy the books (as in the books you have?)




estoy comenzando a entenderlo ahora <- esto es correcto?


----------



## e.ma

I have found this about fishing: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=773533. 

parrotsnest:

 but are these correct?

[Yo] quiero pescar = I *want* to fish
[yo] quiero pesca = I *want* [the] fishing
yo quiero pescando = I like fishing (unless you have a conversation like: "Yo quiero comer navegando", "Pues yo quiero pescando", which could exist, but might not work so well as written Spanish)

disfrutar is confusing me a little bit, 'cause I thought you could use

disfrutar + comer = I enjoy eating (ejemplos: disfruto comiendo; disfruto de la comida; pero también "como disfrutando" [aquí disfrutar es la actividad principal, y el comer la acompaña])

I just don't get how you can use

yo quiero pescar, but not disfruto pescar     ..
I want to fish, but I enjoy fishing
(or is it right to say in English "I want fishing" and "I enjoy to fish"?)


----------



## militronchoo

parrotsnest said:


> muchas gracias militronchoo
> 
> so you would use "disfrutar de" when you are talking about nouns which you enjoy?
> 
> like:
> 
> Yo disfruto de libros <- I enjoy books (in general)
> 
> or
> 
> Yo disfruto los libros <- I enjoy the books (as in the books you have?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estoy comenzando a entenderlo ahora <- esto es correcto?



We say
Me gustan los libros: I like books (in general)
Disfruto leyendo libros: I enjoy reading books.
I like my books: Me gustan mis libros (I have these)
In english is enjoy + -ing like in spanish, disfrutar + gerundio. Disfrutar required a verb in gerund.


----------



## Christian

Disfruto leyendo el hilo. Gracias, Mili.

C


----------

